# New Dragon puffer



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

So i got my new puffer, and he was in his tank by 9pm last night.
I wake up at 6 and while I let the dogs out I check and see hows hes doing.....
Well he ate all 5 neon tetras and 6 snails. To make room in his belly he must have upchucked the grody mega worm he had at the lfs as I never fed him that and 4 large segments were floating at the top.
ewwwwwww
I expected him to eat them but not all 5 overnight lol

And so much for a nocturnal lurker.
Hes swimming all around and happily comes to see the food lady and man when they approach the tank ( me and hubby)
Hes checked out his cave, his plants, swam in the water stream and has taste tested most of the plants...some real and some fake...all did not pass the palatability test 
Pics to follow...celll phone pics are crap

Tanks is a well cycled 27 gallon (for now) been in operation for 3 years.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

post some pics! would love to see som


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say they are the most aggressive puffer . i had one he killed everything


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? Do they have more? I was thinking of picking up another one. Some are aggressive, but I keep mine with a variety of fish just fine.


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

I got him at Petland in Surrey/Langley.
I am a bit ashamed I bought anything there ( hate they sell dogs and cats)
They are going to get another if heir supplier has one.
Know that Pets unlimited has an Occelated puffer...was torn as hes SO much less, but this guy is mr personality plus.
Pictures tonight. Camera is charging. 

And I think this is in the wrong place...sigh...probably should be under Freshwater chat or Member Photo...I wont be offended if a mod moves it to where it fits better.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
Yours ate snails? I used to breed snails with mine and he never ate any. You're talking about tetraodon palembangensis?


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuzzy as hes in motion.....
I was positive he was a tetraodon palembangensis
Am I wrong?

If so what is he?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right. Definitely Palembangensis. Looks nice and fat. Nice pick up. I tried to feed mine snails and they just ended up breeding. Strange.


----------

